# Conservative Colors?



## jmagdavidson

Hey,
I have a chestnut horse and the navy blue huntcoat I have clashes horribly with his color, so I am trying to figure out what colors are allowed in the showring so I can sew a new one. All I can find is that "conservative colors" are allowed. What does that mean?

Thanks!
Maggie


----------



## RRRanch

Conservative colors include ..Navy blue..black.. grey ..ect Bright colors like red as in what the hunt master would wear on a fox hunt are not appropriate in the show ring...(For hunter/jumper and aqha)To brighten up any English outfit which is hard to do under the circumstances..you can where a bright colored show shirt underneath your jacket...


----------



## ~* Rider in the Mist *~

The previous poster gave you good advice on the conservative colors for shows because they are the norm. I show Quarter Horses and we all look like clones, ****. This is because the "conservative" colors are traditional, professional, and do not distract the judge. When wearing these tones, the judge can focus on you as the rider if you are showing equitation, or focus on your horse if you are showing in performance classes. A flashy outfit is ok with the western classes and it seems in the past several years the more outrageous colors and patterns the western riders wear the better. As a trainer, I still wear conservative colors....

What makes someone look better and a little bit more polished when showing english than the other "clones" is to have nice details, such as very pretty earrings, or a nice monogram, well kept hair, a great fitting jacket, clean well fitting helmet/hunt cap, etc. I also add an extra touch of matching my makeup colors to my shirts.

The jacket you have may seem clashy to you, but in our QH shows it's what goes well with red horses (chestnuts, sorrels, etc.) so don't worry--you're doing fine so far


----------



## OhSnapItsRoxy

Since half of my life is spent at horse shows, I thought I might be of service here. javascript:emoticon('')

"Conservative Colors" are exactly what everyone above said, however in rated horse shows there's certain colors to avoid in certain divisions. In hunter classes, the horse is being judged, so your coat can be any sort of classic color: navy, black, brown, hunter, grey... lol I guess that's all of them! But you can pick a jacket with a subtle plaid or a herringbone fabric. I also like to coordinate my jackets with my horse's color, and chestnuts look amazing with a hunter green coat.

(Come equitation classes, where the rider is being judged, you don't really want to stray from the navy blue, hunter or black area. This also goes for the open/pleasure classes. In most jumper classes you technically don't even have to wear a jacket, but I ask my students to do it anyway out of respect for the judge.)

The only thing I somewhat disagree with is wearing a brightly colored shirt. They had their run on the A circuit a few years ago, but most of the judges I know didn't care for them. Opt for either a white or mild coordinating color shirt underneath. But above all, a good fit and a clean turnout are more important than color. javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## child in time

In my country its habit that women is wearing a black or very dark blue or green coat. For men it is manner to wear red coat, but it's not a rule. So everyone can wear what they want but it must be in this colours including grey and light blue.


----------



## [email protected]

As previously said navy blue, black, grey and hunter jackets are the conservative colours. I agree that hunter green looks great on chestnuts, here in Australia it's "in" to wear hunter jackets, but navy is still the most popular you can always set off a nice simple jacket with a nice strong vest (as long as it is not overpowering). I wear with my hunter jacket a cream vest with a gold /silver thread on it- it gives a nice touch without being ott, with navy i wear a red vest. On a chestnut it looks nice to have a navy jacket with an emerald vest or again a cream.


----------



## horsecrazy15

*hi ive just got a traditonal coloured...*

hey ive just got a tradtional coloured cuz u can't help but love them anyway im hoping to do alot of showing with him next year but hes very impatient and bulshy, also today i was riding him and all he wanted to do was canter round, ive only had him 2 weeks what should i do?


----------

